# Sunscreen causing excessive sweating???



## Nicala (Oct 25, 2010)

So, I've noticed that everytime I use a moisturizer with a sunscreen in it or mix it in manually (Neutrogena sunscreen), my face starts sweating like crazy. Am I allergic to it or something? I don't break out in rashes or itch or anything, but it's just a random observation.

  	Has anyone dealt with this before? I've used the spray-type sunblock from Neutrogena on my body without a problem. I have used the regular Neutrogena sunscreen on my body as well and it doesn't start sweating. It's just my face.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 2, 2010)

I get this slightly when I use a physically blocker (usually zinc) and I'm already a bit warm.


----------

